# Clinics for woman and lesbians - in which country



## Mommy09 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi girls,

I am poping from single woman side for a question, since one of the girls said i could get more info HERE. 

I am looking for a clinic in Europe. I am from Slovenia. I know for 2 clinics : London clinic for women which i already got a replay, but its very far ( meaning the traveling expenses ) and another on i read here Reprofit, which i can get there by car ( 600 km ) and if i need to stay it will cost me less than in London. Of course. London, Pariz....are very expensive cities, but i been there couple of times and loved them both. 

The prices for IUI with a donor, are very different. I still have no info on how much is in Brno. Do i need a loan or not ?
So i am getting a little bit   since the information is the KEY. I read about some girls going to Spain...

So please let me know if you know....


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Mommy09

i had my treatment at london womens clinic and i spent about 5k all together. but i had friends to stay with so no accomodation to pay for, and that figure doesnt include flights.

i know that others on this thread have had cheaper treatment. i think at the hommerton hospital for example, and they have bought sperm from a bank in denmark.

i looked at two clinics in spain. both much cheaper ... although now the exchange rate from £ to euros is so bad it might not be much different. (are you in the euro? england is much cheaper for you now.) but in the end didnt use them because they wouldnt use identifiable sperm donors. i dont know if that is an issue for you.

there is a part to the board on international clinics have you looked there?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0

sorry that probably doesnt help too much.

ax


----------



## Mommy09 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi !

Thanks for the info, but i must tell you about EUR, London is very expensive. I would have to pay for the treatment IUI with the donor about 2000 eur ( stimulated ), no medicine + the travel cost.

The clinic in Brno, said i would pay 200 eur + travel costs.

A huge difference.

Plus


----------

